# Hello!



## Denise

.


----------



## ricksconnected




----------



## Denise

ricksconnected said:


>


Thank you!


----------



## Denise

Also, if anyone does guitar lessons via skype. My name is peaceful.denise on there. Thank you!


----------



## 12barjunkie

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Denise

12barjunkie said:


> Welcome to the forum!




Thank you!!


----------



## Trumpet Rider

Hi Denise. I hope you get your amp sorted.


----------



## MarshallDog

Welcome aboard new MF'r...hope you get your amp fixed. 

As for lessons, YouTube has some good beginner videos but I would get a good instructor to teach you, lessons in person really help and speed up the process...


----------



## Denise

MarshallDog said:


> Welcome aboard new MF'r...hope you get your amp fixed.
> 
> As for lessons, YouTube has some good beginner videos but I would get a good instructor to teach you, lessons in person really help and speed up the process...


I may do that. Thank you!


----------



## Denise

Trumpet Rider said:


> Hi Denise. I hope you get your amp sorted.


Thanks, I hope so too!


----------



## Dogs of Doom

to the forum...


----------



## Snow and Steel

Welcome Aboard!

If you want lessons, NOTHING helps like hands on - consider looking into a "school of Rock", or getting 5-10 lessons at a local Sam Ash.

Best of luck!~


----------



## Denise

Dogs of Doom said:


> to the forum...


Thank you!


----------



## Denise

Snow and Steel said:


> Welcome Aboard!
> 
> If you want lessons, NOTHING helps like hands on - consider looking into a "school of Rock", or getting 5-10 lessons at a local Sam Ash.
> 
> Best of luck!~


You have been great, thanks!!!


----------



## paul-e-mann

Denise said:


> My name is Denise ( obviously  )
> 
> I just signed up here to troubleshoot my amp...hopefully get it working after the holiday and learn how to use it properly ...I also hope to learn a few cool guitar tips via any videos any of you have posted.
> 
> Everyone seems very nice here and it seems like a great place to get advice on this stuff.
> 
> So thank you!


Welcome to the forum. What kind of music are you interested in learning?

Get an estimate first on your amp and see if its worth fixing. There's so much affordable top notch gear today new and used it should be easy to replace if need be.


----------



## Denise

pedecamp said:


> Welcome to the forum. What kind of music are you interested in learning?
> 
> Get an estimate first on your amp and see if its worth fixing. There's so much affordable top notch gear today new and used it should be easy to replace if need be.


Thank you....I will ask for sure! As for music, I love everything! So I'm not sure yet.


----------



## tubes

Welcome Denise.

I'm only 3 days late... but you already have a good few posts so I expect your amp problems are being sorted out.

As for: "As for music, I love everything!"
Cool .
We need more people like you.
There is a centre of gravity here related to Marshall amps and what they do best. 
Sometimes I have to force myself to remember that members here can play a variety of styles of music.


----------



## GIBSON67

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Viking62

Welcome Denise


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Welcome! I want one of those little Lead 12 amps! They're very cool!


----------



## Denise

tubes said:


> Welcome Denise.
> 
> I'm only 3 days late... but you already have a good few posts so I expect your amp problems are being sorted out.
> 
> As for: "As for music, I love everything!"
> Cool .
> We need more people like you.
> There is a centre of gravity here related to Marshall amps and what they do best.
> Sometimes I have to force myself to remember that members here can play a variety of styles of music.


Thank you!


----------



## Denise

Jethro Rocker said:


> Welcome! I want one of those little Lead 12 amps! They're very cool!


Yeah, they are really cute!


----------



## Denise

Viking62 said:


> Welcome Denise


Thank you Viking!


----------



## Denise

GIBSON67 said:


> Welcome to the forum!


You are all very kind, thank you.


----------



## mickeydg5

Yes that amplifier is cute but this one is dynamo!


----------



## Gianni

You won’t normally see me in this part of the forum, but as you are the only active female member here at the moment, I just had to make an exception , so...


----------



## Dogs of Doom

...


----------



## Denise

mickeydg5 said:


> Yes that amplifier is cute but this one is dynamo!
> 
> 
> View attachment 38982


Yeah, that looks pretty cool too.


----------



## Denise

Gianni said:


> You won’t normally see me in this part of the forum, but as you are the only active female member here at the moment, I just had to make an exception , so...



Where is the other female? lol And thank you.


----------



## Durden

Denise said:


> Where is the other female? lol And thank you.



Gianni scared her off


----------



## Dogs of Doom

there are a few other females, but they don't announce it, &/or aren't too active at the moment...


----------



## Denise

Dogs of Doom said:


> there are a few other females, but they don't announce it, &/or aren't too active at the moment...


Good to know! Thanks


----------



## Gianni

Dogs of Doom said:


> ...



How often do you find the right song for a name or an occasion? Wouldn’t it be silly not to use it?

This is my favourite version of it, by the way, but it’s about Denis. If a Denis joined the forum, and Denise used this song to welcome him, would you feel the same way?


----------



## crossroadsnyc




----------



## LPMarshall hack

Two pages on an intro thread...


----------



## Penguinchit

Denise is going to quickly become the most popular member here.

Normally it's this:





But now it'll be this:


----------



## Denise

Penguinchit said:


> Denise is going to quickly become the most popular member here.
> 
> Normally it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But now it'll be this:


She's a beauty. Love her.


----------



## Gianni

LPMarshall hack said:


> Two pages on an intro thread...



I didn’t actually start an Intro thread when I joined, but I’m too scared of what might happen to start one now.


----------



## mickeydg5

I forgot to say, Hello!

You would think in this day and age there would be more female members, but no.
Media and the forced times are full of shiit.

Although there are a lot of lip syncing pricks, like Mariah Vanilli.


----------



## Denise

Gianni said:


> I didn’t actually start an Intro thread when I joined, but I’m too scared of what might happen to start one now.


Well, Surely they know you well by now...so they would probably roast you. 


mickeydg5 said:


> I forgot to say, Hello!
> 
> You would think in this day and age there would be more female members, but no.
> Media and the forced times are full of shiit.
> 
> Although there are a lot of lip syncing pricks, like Mariah Vanilli.


Thanks....Yeah Mariah is one artist I don't care much for. Maybe just her Christmas song. lol


----------



## Denise

Gianni said:


> I didn’t actually start an Intro thread when I joined, but I’m too scared of what might happen to start one now. [/QUONever too late.





Gianni said:


> I didn’t actually start an Intro thread when I joined, but I’m too scared of what might happen to start one now.


Never too late.


----------



## Gianni




----------



## mickeydg5

Is this the Marshal Rapper forum?


----------



## Denise

mickeydg5 said:


> Is this the Marshal Rapper forum?


Oh Lord, I hope not.


----------



## JCarno

Belated


----------



## Micky

Greetings!


----------



## Denise

JCarno said:


> Belated


Thank you


----------



## Denise

Micky said:


> Greetings!


Appreciate it, greetings to you as well!


----------

